# نصائح مهمة لكل من لدية مقابلة عمل !!



## الصانع (24 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
الأخوة الأعزاء ...

في الحقية هذا الموضوع قد قرأته و أعجبت به في منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية ... لذلك استسمح من أخي المهندس FAS لنشره هنا ...​ 

:12:​ 
نقلاً عن أخي المهندس FAS

جزاه الله خيرا ً​ 
      ​ 

المقابلات علم يجب القراءة فيه حتي يتسني لك التعامل مع الشخص الذي يقابلك.
من الكتب الجيده في هذا المجال كتاب
الاجابات الرائعه لاسئلة المقابلات الصعبه الكاتب مارتن جون بيت 
انا بخصوص شركات سابك فغالبا المقابله تكون من محورين
الاول اسئله تخصوصيه من واقع الدراسه والخبره اذا وجدت. اخي لا تفتح موضوع او نقطه حوار الا اذا كنت ملم بها تماما لان معظم الاسئله تكون من اجاباتك. 
الثاني تكون حول شخصيتك غالبا الشركات الكبيره تهتم ب(Personality ) لذلك يختبرون صبرك وكيفيه تعاملك اذا استفزك احد كذلك يسالونك عن تعاملك مع الاجانب وخاصه اذا كان غير مسلم موقفك تجائهم
من الاسئله الشائعه:
1مشروع التخرج
2 التدريب 
3 المواد التي تفضلها
4 لماذا اخترت تخصصك 
5 ماهو طموحك بعد عشر سنوات
6 لماذا اخترت سابك
7 لو كانت هناك عروض منافسه ماذا تختار 
8ماهي الوظائف التي تستطع القيام بها
9 كيف تتعامل مع فريق العمل
10 ما هي اهميه فريق العمل 
11 هل تفضل العمل مع فريق او العمل الخاص بك

اخي الغزيز حاول ان* تسوق لنفسك* مثلا لو اعجبك مكان ما كيف تصفه لصديق هكذا حاول ان تبين قدراتك وتقنعهم بك بدون ذكر كلمه انا لانها غير مرغوبه

غالبا المقابله ستكون بالغه الانجليزيه لذلك تدرب علي الاجابه علي اي سوال متوقع

تذكر اخي

الروح الطيبه واللباقه
عدم الحركه الكثيره وكذلك عدم استخدام اليد بصوره متكرره
عدم الاجابه علي الاسئله بسرعه خذ من 3-5 ثواني حتي لايظنوا انك متسرع
الكلام بهدوء
الابتسامه الخفيفه وقت اللزوم
الهندام الجيد (افضل ان تحضر ببدله لانها اقرب لعملك)
ربما يسالوك اسئله تعجيزيه لا تغضب حاول الاجابه عليها
لا تقاطع المتحدث
اخيرا 
الدعاء الدعاء الدعاء فان الله عز وجل لايتسي عبيده وتوكل علي الله وكذلك استخير الله

اذا كانت هناك اي اسئله اخري فلا تتردد


      ​ 
رابط الموضوع​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8187​


----------



## الصانع (24 أبريل 2007)

*هام جداً لكل من يبحث عن وظيفة ( أقراء وتعلم )*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخوة الأعزاء ...

في الحقية هذا الموضوع قد قرأته و أعجبت به في منتدى الإعلانات و التوظييف ... لذلك استسمح من أخي المهندس Justice لنشره هنا ...​ 

:12:​ 
نقلاً عن أخي المهندس Justice​ 
جزاه الله خيرا ً​ 
     ​ 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أرجو من كل عضو هنا يبحث عن وظيفة أن يقرأ هذة القصة جيداً

تخرّج من الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة ،وكان آية في الذكاء ؛ ويحمل تزكيات وشهادات أُخر..

ولكنه طاف بكل المؤسسات والإدارات الحكومية والشركات .. فلم يوفق لعملٍ بها .. 

ولأنه آلى على نفسه آلاَّ يخرج من طيبة الطيبة؛ المدينة المنورة ؛ وهل يتذوق أحدٌ طيبَ العيش بطيبة الطيبة الحبيبة فيتركها ؟! 

وهو يرى في كل شبر منها ذكريات للحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم!..لأنه آلى أن يعيش بالمدينة طمعاً في دخوله في حديث المصطفى صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ ( مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَمُوتَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَلْيَفْعَلْ فَإِنِّي أَشْفَعُ لِمَنْ مَاتَ بِهَا )(1) 

فقد ذهب إلى أحد المربين الفضلاء ..والمشايخ الأجلاء..من إذا رأيته ذكرت الله..وإذا سمعت صوته علمت أنه يخشى الله ..ولا نزكيه على الله (2) .. 

قال:ذهبت إليه فقلت له :.يا شيخ !ألا تعرف أحداً يوظفني؟! فقد أوصدت الأبوابُ في وجهي ..ولم يبق بابٌ إلا وطرقته دون جدوى .. 

ولا أريد أن أخرج من المدينة قال الشيخ بلهجة الواثق بالله ، الموقن بوعد من الله تعالى :-
نعم أعرف من يوظفك والله..

وفي أسرع وقت ! قلت(وقد علاني الفرح والسرور..) :
من هو ياشيخ أحسن الله إليك ! من هو ؟! .. قال الشيخ:_ إنه الله عز وجل !

قال : فكأني وجمت قليلاً .. ولم أتكلم .. 

فنظر إلي الشيخ وقال:- 
عجباً ! لو قلت لك .. الوزير الفلاني والمسؤول الفلاني..لاستبشرت خيراً..

ولما ذكرت الذي بيده مقاليد كل شيء وهو على كل شيء قدير..الذي بيده ملكوت السموات والأرض…وخزائن السموات والأرض ..

أراك قد تغير وجهك! وكأنك في شك في وعد الله (وَفِي السَّمَاءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ) (الذريات:22) 

أذهب يا بني إلى مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل الفجر بساعة ؛ وتقرّب إلى الله تعالى في الثلث الأخير من الليل وفي ساعات السحر.. وأنا أثق أن الله تعالى سيقضي لك أمرك !

قال:. فخجلت أشد الخجل .. وعلتني الرحضاء .. وودّعت الشيخ وانصرفت..

وضعت منبه ساعتي على الثالثة بعد منتصف الليل قمت وتوضأت .. ثم ذهبت إلى الحرم النبوي وبي من حرارة الإيمان مالا أستطيع وصفه ..

فلما دخلت .. وصليت ما كتب الله لي ..أردت أن أمدَّ يدّي إلى السماء فأدعو .. لم أستطع .. إذ غلبني البكاء فعلا نشيجي .. حتى ظننت أن روحي ستخرج وأني قد آذيت من حولي .. فدعوت الله بكلمات قليلة .. والله عليم بذات الصدور …

صليت الفجر مع المسلمين .. ثم حضرت درساً لأحد علمائنا الأجلاء ثم اتجهت بعد ذلك إلى بيتي .. نسيت كل شيء إلاَّ الله تعالى ولم أعد آبه بشيء من أمور الأرض .. 

في الطريق إلى بيتي كأنَّ قائلاً يقول لي اسلك هذا الطريق فسلكته فإذا بي أواجه إدارة حكومية لم يسبق لي المرور عليها .. فقلت في نفسي لمِا لاَ أنزل فأسألهم إن كان لديهم وظيفة لي !!

فنزلت .. ثم دخلت فاستقبلني رجل ..هش في وجهي عندما رآني .. وهو لا يعرفني .. 

فقلت له :
يا أخي أنا لا أعرف أحداً هنا فإن شئت أن تنال أجري فهذه أوراقي .. وهذه شهاداتي .. إنني منذ زمن أبحث عن عمل ولم أجد . فلما نظر إلى شهاداتي اتكأ بكلتا يديه على حافة مكتبة وقام .. ونظر إليّ وقال:-

سبحان الله ..نحن منذ فترة نبحث عن أشخاص يحملون مثل هذه المؤهلات .. أين كنت ؛ ومن أين جئت ؟! الآن تتوظف أن شاء الله..

قال:.فقمت من على الكرسي وسجدت لله شكراً في مكتبه وقد اغرورقت عيناي بالدموع .. وأنا أردد.. وقد تذكرت الشيخ .. 

إنه الله عز وجل .. 

إنه الله عز وجل .. 

موقع طريق الجنة.

     ​ 
رابط الموضوع​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6721​


----------



## الصانع (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*كيفيه اعداد شخصيتك للمقابله اثناء الحصول على وظيفه !!!*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا من الموضوع الذي طرحه الأخ ( nour_Alquds ) على الرابط التــالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7131

وفقكم الله ،،،


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرأ يا أخى على المعلومات وعلى هذه القصه الجميلة جدأ


----------



## الصانع (8 ديسمبر 2007)

احمد ابوبكر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرأ يا أخى على المعلومات وعلى هذه القصه الجميلة جدأ


 
حياك الله أخي أحمد ،،،
وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الغزيز ....... وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الصانع (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الصقر الجرىء قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز ....... وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 
شكراً جزيلاً ،،
وفقك الله ،،


----------



## الصانع (11 مارس 2009)

نسأل الله ان يوفق الجميع ،،


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (11 مارس 2009)

اخى الصانع جزاك الله خيرا
مشاركاتك دائما رائعه


----------



## الصانع (12 مارس 2009)

بسيونى للتبريد قال:


> اخى الصانع جزاك الله خيرا
> مشاركاتك دائما رائعه


 
حيــاك الله يا أخي بسيونى، وشكراً جزيلاً على مرورك وتعليقك ،،
وفقك الله ،،


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 مارس 2009)

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد , اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


----------



## medfalle (15 مارس 2009)

حيــاك الله وبياك ايها الصاتع المجيد وشكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع لا كثر من رائع


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


----------



## الصانع (16 مارس 2009)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد , اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


 

صلى الله عليـه وعلى آلـه وصحبـه وسلم

حياك الله أخي رائد ،،


----------



## الصانع (16 مارس 2009)

medfalle قال:


> حيــاك الله وبياك ايها الصاتع المجيد وشكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع لا كثر من رائع


 

الله يحيك و يزيد مقدارك ،، 
شكراً لمرورك وإبداء رأيك بالموضوع ،،،

وفقك الله ،،


----------



## الصانع (16 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


 
حياك الله ووفقك الله ،،،


----------



## الصانع (16 مارس 2009)

*المقابلة قبل التوظيف ...*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا من الموضوع الذي طرحه الأخ ( رائد حمامرة ) على الرابط التــالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=124083*
*

وفقكم الله ،،،*​


----------



## الصانع (16 مارس 2009)

*المقابلة الوظيفية*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا من الموضوع الذي طرحته الأخت ( * المهندسـة * ) والنقاشات التي تمت على الرابط التــالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=69996*​*
وفقكم الله ،،،

المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف​*​


----------



## بيلسانة ثلج (16 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه القصة الرائعة 
" ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا" صدق الله العظيم


----------



## ا ب ج د (30 يناير 2011)

(ومن يتقي الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب)


----------



## سيدحسن1 (30 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله اخي علي هذه القصة الجميلة يالتني نتعلم منها 
الله اكبر الله اكبر 
الحمدالله علي نعمة الاسلام


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (5 يونيو 2011)

اسال لك السداد والتوفيق


----------

